# Tankmates For Multies?



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm setting up a 20G long shell-dweller tank which I plan to put a colony of multies in. I was wondering if there were any other good tankmates to go with them. I was thinking something like zebra danios or giant danios. Would that be ok? Are there better options? Would a BN pleco be ok too?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I worry that the multies would beat the fins off danio in that tank, but it might work. You could try something a bit more rugged, like rosy barbs (I had good luck with them in a 55 that also had multies). A BNP would be fine.

In a 20g ( I assume this is a standard, not a 20g long, right?)... why not create a multi-level shelly domain? Build up a flat, second level with more shells, Add some plants, a ton of shells, and let the multies go nuts. When I was selling off my fish to move, my multies had that 55 gallon all to themselves for a few weeks. They took over the entire water column. I didn't have any idea how many shell dwellers were in that tank until they had no other fish to hide from.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

triscuit said:


> I worry that the multies would beat the fins off danio in that tank, but it might work. You could try something a bit more rugged, like rosy barbs (I had good luck with them in a 55 that also had multies). A BNP would be fine.
> 
> In a 20g ( I assume this is a standard, not a 20g long, right?)... why not create a multi-level shelly domain? Build up a flat, second level with more shells, Add some plants, a ton of shells, and let the multies go nuts. When I was selling off my fish to move, my multies had that 55 gallon all to themselves for a few weeks. They took over the entire water column. I didn't have any idea how many shell dwellers were in that tank until they had no other fish to hide from.


This is a 20G long and it will be viewable from three sides (front, back and side) so a multi-level tank wouldn't really work. I have heard of doing that and it sounds cool, but not for this tank.

Would giant danios be better? I'll look into the rosy barbs, but for some reason barbs don't do well for me. Maybe it's my water conditions. We have very hard water around here.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

With a 20 long, you could throw in some small julies...

The spunk and pugnaciousness of your particular multies will determine what is going to be a good mix. Giant danios might be too big for the tank, though, wouldn't they?


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

triscuit said:


> With a 20 long, you could throw in some small julies...
> 
> The spunk and pugnaciousness of your particular multies will determine what is going to be a good mix. Giant danios might be too big for the tank, though, wouldn't they?


Giant danios mas out at around 4" so it would be close. Just wanting some fish in there to keep the cycle going till I get the multies and it would be nice if I wouldn't have to remove them once I get the cichlids.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

I have my giant danio in a 29 an im moving him to my 55. They are just like rainbows and love to swim so a 40 breeder minimum.


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

How about dwarf neon rainbowfish? http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/me ... a-praecox/


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

OllieNZ said:


> How about dwarf neon rainbowfish? http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/me ... a-praecox/


Those might, but that is assuming I could even find them locally. I was thinking something like tetras or danios would be easy to find at my LFS.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

rainbows i wouldn't go for in high p.h., i think zebra danios would be fine or tiger barbs?


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Cichlidman14 said:


> rainbows i wouldn't go for in high p.h., i think zebra danios would be fine or tiger barbs?


Not a huge fan of tiger barbs. For some reason I can't keep them alive, maybe it's our water. Plus, they are fin nippers.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yah but multis dont have long flowing fins and spend most of their time at the bottom. Your best bet if you don't want tiger barbs is regular zebra danios. I school of 5-6 as dithers should be fine.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Cichlidman14 said:


> Yah but multis dont have long flowing fins and spend most of their time at the bottom. Your best bet if you don't want tiger barbs is regular zebra danios. I school of 5-6 as dithers should be fine.


Ya, think I will go with the zebra danios. Or, would a shoal of catfish work instead? Something otto or syno cats? Would they bother the shellies? I've heard some fish try to suck them out of their shells.


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

clhinds78 said:


> OllieNZ said:
> 
> 
> > How about dwarf neon rainbowfish? http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/me ... a-praecox/
> ...


I could go to every lfs within an hours drive of me and all will have them. Are they quite rare where you are?


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

Cichlidman14 said:


> rainbows i wouldn't go for in high p.h., i think zebra danios would be fine or tiger barbs?


Any particular reason why given they come from hard alkaline water in the wild?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Sorry Ozzie wasn't thinking thereXD the dwarf rainbowfish would be good just make sure to have a nice school going


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Cichlidman14 said:


> Sorry Ozzie wasn't thinking thereXD the dwarf rainbowfish would be good just make sure to have a nice school going


If they can handle the hard water and feistiness of the shellies I might give them a shot. That is, if I can find them locally.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

They can be pricey,, try aquabid, i usually find some nice stuff on that website.


----------

